# Restoring old tackle box



## autogyroenthusiast (Oct 25, 2007)

I may have picked the wrong forum, I apologize if so. 

I have an old tackle box with sentimental value but the hinges where the trays fold out and up are all broken. It is a single sided 3 tiered one, not the double sided. Anyone know anybody who would take on a project to replace the guts of my old tackle box or have any ideas on how I could do this? Much appreciated. Tremendous creativity and workmanship in this section, by the way.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

It could be feasible by using lexan to fabricate the shelves and aluminum stock to replace the levers that cause the shelves to rise up and out of the box. It would be a lot of time, but you could do it. 

You can buy lexan from a number of places and the amounts you'd need would not be cheap, but the cost would not necessarily be prohibitive either. And the lexan if tough stuff.

I have one similar to yours. It was my fathers and I enjoy opening it and thinking about his times on the water. They are really great boxes.


----------

